

IBM Watson can now read your personality traits from a 100-word email - Kittykn
http://www.thememo.com/2015/07/30/ibm-watson-personality-quiz-test-ai-email-100-words/

======
lurcio
So i ran Watson's output through Watson:

You are confident, generous and helpful.

You are assertive: you tend to speak up and take charge of situations, and you
are comfortable leading groups. You are empathetic: you feel what others feel
and are compassionate towards them. And you are calm under pressure: you
handle unexpected events calmly and effectively.

Experiences that give a sense of well-being hold some appeal to you.

You are relatively unconcerned with taking pleasure in life: you prefer
activities with a purpose greater than just personal enjoyment. You consider
achieving success to guide a large part of what you do: you seek out
opportunities to improve yourself and demonstrate that you are a capable
person."

Hmm....

Got my wife down to a tee from an extract of an academic paper she just
finished (Tis pot o mousomantis)

------
drinknderive
"the the the ... the the"

You are analytical, rational and can be perceived as insensitive.

You are adventurous: you are eager to experience new things. You are calm
under pressure: you handle unexpected events calmly and effectively. And you
are self-controlled: you have control over your desires, which are not
particularly intense... etc

------
DanitaBaires
My native language is Spanish and I speak a little English, mostly for work. I
ran samples for both languages and suprisingly I got a very similar analysis!

